# Loads Of Info For Newbies.



## TylerD (25/10/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/10/13)

Just love this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

Same, I try and always find a video of his for any product we have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

One of the better ones on Youtube. Also like him a lot!


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/10/13)

Thanks for sharing TylerD


----------

